# Course Equivalencies



## Duke17 (25 Apr 2014)

I am getting back into the Forces. I was a 2LT unqualified "pilot" for 5 years. I decided to get out half way through my flight training due to issues with family. With those issues long behind me, I find that I now have the support on the home front needed to sustain a long military career. Being as I was a Police officer before joining back in 07, I have decided to join with the  MPs as a Reservist. I plan to eventually CT to the RegF. I have a few questions that hopefully someone here may be able to answer. I did basic(IAP),Officer(BMOQ) in 2007. Is the BMOQ equivalent to ILQ? I also had a language profile from 2008.(BBA)   How long are these courses good for? My apologies for these ramblings, but any sort of input or info would be welcomed.

Thank you,

Duke


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2014)

Duke17 said:
			
		

> I am getting back into the Forces. I was a 2LT unqualified "pilot" for 5 years. I decided to get out half way through my flight training due to issues with family. With those issues long behind me, I find that I now have the support on the home front needed to sustain a long military career. Being as I was a Police officer before joining back in 07, I have decided to join with the  MPs as a Reservist. I plan to eventually CT to the RegF. I have a few questions that hopefully someone here may be able to answer. I did basic(IAP),Officer(BMOQ) in 2007. Is the BMOQ equivalent to ILQ? I also had a language profile from 2008.(BBA)   How long are these courses good for? My apologies for these ramblings, but any sort of input or info would be welcomed.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Duke



It is highly unlikely that you will be granted "ILQ".  That is a Snr NCO equivalency.   Depending on your crses, you may be granted "PLQ" the qualification for MCpl.  That would place you in a position to be promoted MCpl once you complete your Trades training, and perhaps speed up your progress higher.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Apr 2014)

Generally courses/quals are good for about 5 years.  Make sure you ask that a PLAR be conducted.  It should be done because of prior service, and you are applying to a trade with an educational requirement, but it won't certainly won't hurt to ask about extending the PLAR to cover off granting equivalency (possibly).


----------



## Duke17 (25 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the input! Much appreciated.


----------



## DAA (25 Apr 2014)

Duke17 said:
			
		

> I am getting back into the Forces. I was a 2LT unqualified "pilot" for 5 years. I decided to get out half way through my flight training due to issues with family. With those issues long behind me, I find that I now have the support on the home front needed to sustain a long military career. Being as I was a Police officer before joining back in 07, I have decided to join with the  MPs as a Reservist. I plan to eventually CT to the RegF. I have a few questions that hopefully someone here may be able to answer. I did basic(IAP),Officer(BMOQ) in 2007. Is the BMOQ equivalent to ILQ? I also had a language profile from 2008.(BBA)   How long are these courses good for? My apologies for these ramblings, but any sort of input or info would be welcomed.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Duke



BMOQ equivalent to ILQ?  Probably not but as Hatchet Man mentioned, it may come close to PLQ or atleast allow writing off some of the PO's.  Second language profiles are only good for "5-years" and then retesting is required.  With the exception of having any profile as an "E", in which case that specific category is good for life.

As you did not reach the OFP for Pilot, I think your BMOQ might have an "expiry" period attached to it but I would have to look it up.  In most cases, it's generally "total time served in the CF" and then for that same period after you release.  So if you served 5-years, then your BMOQ should at least be good for 5-years after the effective date of your release.  Had you reached OFP, then the qual would have been good for life.


----------



## Rheostatic (25 Apr 2014)

Second Language Test results expire after 5 years.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Apr 2014)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Second Language Test results expire after 5 years.



Unless you are Exempt in one of the three, in which case that never expires.


----------

